# Old Merckx, new fork. Rake?



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

I just picked up a Corsa 01 from 1999. Nice bike. However, the fork is pretty badly rusted underneath the top. Wondering what options I have for a replacement. Have read here that rake on new Merck'x is 43 mm - would it be the same on the Corsa?

Suggested replacements, carbon/steel? i have a nice Gios/Mizuno carbon fork, but it's listed as having a rake of 45. Not good I guess?

Thanks


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

It's gonna be a 45mm rake. I was considering a Gios Mizuno for my old 99/00 Corsa 01, but i decided against carbon. Something about steel bikes needing steel forks. Instead i put a Vanilla threadless fork with a 45mm rake. It rides real nice.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks. Thought Merck'x had a 43 mm rake. Will see what my bike shop thinks, perhaps the old fork is useable/saveable. On the other hand, the carbon fork is just sitting round, and I'm a light guy - though on the other other hand, hear what you say about steel needing steel. Equally though, there seem to be people who've put carbon forks on steel frames, and liked what they got.

At least I know now though that the fork I have should work if I decide to go that way. Thanks.

B


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

bing181 said:


> Thanks. Thought Merck'x had a 43 mm rake. Will see what my bike shop thinks, perhaps the old fork is useable/saveable. On the other hand, the carbon fork is just sitting round, and I'm a light guy - though on the other other hand, hear what you say about steel needing steel. Equally though, there seem to be people who've put carbon forks on steel frames, and liked what they got.
> 
> At least I know now though that the fork I have should work if I decide to go that way. Thanks.
> 
> B


I ran a Reynolds Ouzo Pro (43mm) on my 1999 vintage MX Leader for many years. Handled the same as the Max steel fork it replaced. I had the frame restored in 2004 and sold the carbon fork. When I build it back up, it will have the original fork. The carbon fork did save almost a pound over the steel one.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Nothing wrong with carbon forks on steel bikes. I like them all. However, I think the original rake for steel Merckx's are 45.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

If you go for the steel fork, check out www.gvhbikes.com 

Gary usually has a pretty good stock of used steel forks for cheap.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> If you go for the steel fork, check out www.gvhbikes.com
> 
> Gary usually has a pretty good stock of used steel forks for cheap.


Wow, great resource. Thanks. I'm actually in Belgium, about 15 mins drive from the Merckx factory, so will give them a call if the fork turns out to be past its use-by date. But the GVH offerings would certainly get me out of jail if I needed a replacement steel fork.

Ironically enough, here with all the older steel bikes around, from Merckx's to Colnagos, there are no places like GVH, and little or no interest in older steel bikes or components. I'm sure there are heaps of old steel forks hanging on the wall in many a Flemish cellar!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Bing you are a lucky, lucky man! Can you really just stop by and drop in on the factory?

I'll be in Paris in two weeks, but no time to make it up that way :-(


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> Bing you are a lucky, lucky man! Can you really just stop by and drop in on the factory?
> 
> I'll be in Paris in two weeks, but no time to make it up that way :-(


Yes, the front of the factory has the offices, but also has all the bikes on display. I went out there to get measured when I was considing a custom frame .. you just rock up, press the doorbell and there you are. Eddy was on the phone in a glass-fronted office, but came out a few times to wander around and talk to people. At one point, two young mums came in pushing prams, and got Eddy to autograph something or other. Amazing stuff .. but heh, this is Belgium ... no-one gets too big-headed!

FWIW, I rang the factory and they have old stock steel forks - but not chromed. They would have to be painted, but could only really be painted in one of the current schemes.

Enjoy Paris.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

bing, would you consider buying an unfinished fork from the factory and then having it chromed Stateside? My husband had an outfit in KY that does show quality motorcycle plating work re-chrome the fork on a '93 7-11 TSX frameset he won on eBay a couple of years ago. It cost $75 and looks fantastic.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

KayTee said:


> bing, would you consider buying an unfinished fork from the factory and then having it chromed Stateside? .


I believe that sending to/from the US would render the exercise less than cost-efficient. Nice idea though if I get stuck!


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Agreed, it wouldn't be as cost-efficient, but if you want the chrome-plating, it's an option. Good luck with your bike!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Y'know Bing*



bing181 said:


> Wow, great resource. Thanks. I'm actually in Belgium, about 15 mins drive from the Merckx factory, so will give them a call if the fork turns out to be past its use-by date. But the GVH offerings would certainly get me out of jail if I needed a replacement steel fork.
> 
> Ironically enough, here with all the older steel bikes around, from Merckx's to Colnagos, there are no places like GVH, and little or no interest in older steel bikes or components. I'm sure there are heaps of old steel forks hanging on the wall in many a Flemish cellar!


I think there is a real business opportunity for some enterprising Belgian to get access to all those old Merckx frames and forks and parts and sell them in the States-there is a real discrepancy on price IMHO and someone could make some money on the spread and get some great frames into appreciate hands here..JMO

b21


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

barry1021 said:


> ... enterprising Belgian


That's a bit of an oxymoron! You're right though, there's so much great older stuff around, especially in the case of Merckx, made even more interesting by the fact they have continued to make steel frames up until recently. If I had the time, I'd look into it in a low-key way myself, as much as anything because I'd love to see those great old frames going to good homes.

I suspect that Merckx themselves are a little bit onto it, for example the reissue of the older paint schemes on a couple of models .. now we just need them to re-introduce a range of steel frames. Catch is, they'd only sell in the States. I suspect that in the longer term, Merckx as a bike manufacturer will disappear. You somehow get the feeling that his heart just isn't in the newer materials like carbon.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Here' an example, I emailed this guy about this bike but never heard, I think that frame would be desirable to someone on this board..

http://www.2dehands.be/eddy-merckx-...fiets_merk=15&foto=ja&qq=merckx&rubriek=fiets

He is asking 220 Euros for the bike, that's about $290, even with shipping that could work!!
b21


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

What size is your Corsa? It is wrong to say all Merckx forks have a 45 rake. The rake depends on the size of the frame as well as geometry. My Merckx Corsa 01 is size 57, and the fork has a 43 rake. I would have a bike shop look at the old fork. Better yet, contact Gita Bikes and ask them what the proper rake should be for your size frame. No point guessing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> ........ and sell them in the States-..........JMO
> 
> b21



There you go again, trying to hog all the good stuff!!  





bing181 said:


> I suspect that Merckx themselves are a little bit onto it, for example the reissue of the older paint schemes on a couple of models .. now we just need them to re-introduce a range of steel frames. Catch is, they'd only sell in the States. I suspect that in the longer term, Merckx as a bike manufacturer will disappear. You somehow get the feeling that his heart just isn't in the newer materials like carbon.


And yet, Eddy's personal bike is kept in a bike shop here in town for use when he either comes to town or is in North America. His personal bike is a full carbon AXM. I have heard that he is going to replace the AXM with an EXM, interesting to see if he does.

Bing, what size frame do you ride and can you tell me what the steer tube length on your fork is? I have a full chromed Geoffrey Butler fork in the garage (threaded) that is not being used.


----------

